
WSJ Report: Apple Buys Topsy, A Leading Twitter Search & Analytics Company - McKittrick
http://searchengineland.com/apple-buys-topsy-178676
======
benologist
Why even submit this when the title attributes the story to someone else?

[http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304...](http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304854804579234450633315742-lMyQjAxMTAzMDAwMjEwNDIyWj)

